# ITV Cert



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi
My car is over in Spain and I'm not there until September. I had my car ITV'd on June 21st 2018. I asked my mate who has the car to check the date on the green sticker. He sent a picture of it. It has a hole punched through the vi (June) then to the right of itv it has the number 20 is that the year or the date. If it was done on the 21st would it expire on the 20th 
The reason I ask because the last day of the itv extension is for cars that expire on the 20th of June. After that date you need to get it tested on time and as I'm not there it wasn't done but will be on my arrival.
Thanks
Roy


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Roy C said:


> Hi
> My car is over in Spain and I'm not there until September. I had my car ITV'd on June 21st 2018. I asked my mate who has the car to check the date on the green sticker. He sent a picture of it. It has a hole punched through the vi (June) then to the right of itv it has the number 20 is that the year or the date. If it was done on the 21st would it expire on the 20th
> The reason I ask because the last day of the itv extension is for cars that expire on the 20th of June. After that date you need to get it tested on time and as I'm not there it wasn't done but will be on my arrival.
> Thanks
> Roy


I believe that even if you take advantage of the 'extension' the ITV will still run out on the date it would have, if you had the ITV done at the correct time.

Don't know what happens if its late though in Spain, in the UK it doesn't matter. My car ran here had no mot for about 14months as it was in pieces. when i took it in i got a full year from the test date.

Mine isn't due till sometime this month, the dealer I got the car from is doing mine.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The sticker only shows the month and year of expiry, so yours expired last month.

But if nobody is driving it I wouldn't worry. Just get it taken to the test center on a truck next time you're over.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Overandout said:


> The sticker only shows the month and year of expiry, so yours expired last month.
> 
> But if nobody is driving it I wouldn't worry. Just get it taken to the test center on a truck next time you're over.


Interesting. Are you not allowed to drive to the nearest test centre in Spain then?
Another difference between countries...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Barriej said:


> Interesting. Are you not allowed to drive to the nearest test centre in Spain then?
> Another difference between countries...


Technically no.. But seeing as an estimated 2 million vehicles are on the road in Spain without a current ITV, the chances of being caught appear to be pretty slim...


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

We had an ITV done at the end of May, and found that in "the new normal" you can no longer show up at the testing center without an appointment. Others might operate differently, so check the website of the business where you plan to take the car. 

Once we made an appointment, we received e-mail confirmation of the date and time. If the police were to stop you on the way to be tested, this e-mail would be proof that you really are on the way to have it done.

If you are flying back to Spain in September, you might keep your boarding pass with you as well, as evidence that you have just arrived and couldn't get to a testing center earlier.

The ITV people won't report you for being late.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Brangus said:


> We had an ITV done at the end of May, and found that in "the new normal" you can no longer show up at the testing center without an appointment. Others might operate differently, so check the website of the business where you plan to take the car.
> 
> Once we made an appointment, we received e-mail confirmation of the date and time. If the police were to stop you on the way to be tested, this e-mail would be proof that you really are on the way to have it done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brangus, that's really useful and based on that I've decided, I'll get my mechanic to book it in for the day after I arrive in Estepona, I'll bring the car from my mates that morning to my house, to pick up the log book (which I think I'll need) and bring the car straight to the mechanic for a quick service and then hopefully an afternoon test.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Roy C said:


> Thanks Brangus, that's really useful and based on that I've decided, I'll get my mechanic to book it in for the day after I arrive in Estepona, I'll bring the car from my mates that morning to my house, to pick up the log book (which I think I'll need) and bring the car straight to the mechanic for a quick service and then hopefully an afternoon test.


Just be aware that what Brangus suggests does not make your plan legal!

It might increase your chances of getting away with it if stopped by a GC in a good mood, but in case of an accident you'd struggle I think.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Barriej said:


> Interesting. Are you not allowed to drive to the nearest test centre in Spain then?
> Another difference between countries...


Such a Brit comment, why WOULDN'T it be different 

The sticker only tells you the month and year of expiry, for the actual date you need to look in the Fiche Technica and on the label which was attached to it at the last ITV.

The last day for ITV extensions was June 21st. the date of the the lifting of the state of Alarm. For an ITV expiring on the 21st. you have until Feb. 19th 2021 to renew but the ITV will be backdated to June 22nd.

Note that many ITV stations are insisting that drivers speak Spanish and are turning away those who do not even if they have appointments.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

MataMata said:


> Such a Brit comment, why WOULDN'T it be different


Im going to take this as a tongue in cheek comment.

I would have thought that such things were governed by EU regulations.

Ive driven and have experience of the roadworthy tests in about 20 countries and all bar 3 I can think of allow you to drive to the local test centre, even when out of date.

And yes I am British, does that make me a second class citizen


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

That is brilliant MataMata thanks. That means I'll be legit as mine has a last day of June 21st and can now get it done with less pressure. Backdated to the original expiry date is fair enough. I'm currently learning Spanish but not sure I'd be good enough for that but the mechanic will do the process for me. Is that chart for the whole of spain?
Thanks again.

On the back of the form it's June 21st 2018 to June 21st 2020


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Tongue in cheek or thumb up b**, you choose  

EU directives mandate regular vehicle tests with a maximum period between of two years, how individual states facilitate that is entirely their choice.

Spain have decided that vehicles may not be used on the road without an in date ITV and that's all there is to it.

FWIW it's the same in France and in fact the law there requires a vehicle bring sold to have a test certificate which is less than 6 months old. On the other hand if a vehicle fails then assuming it's not for something deemed potentially dangerous enough to warrant prohibiting it from being driven at all then you are given 2 months to correct whatever was wrong and represent.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Roy C said:


> Is that chart for the whole of spain?
> 
> Yes, it's from central government not a region.
> 
> On the back of the form it's June 21st 2018 to June 21st 2020


 June 21st. means it expires at midnight on the 20th so you scrape in with a day to spare.

One of mine expired on the 19th. but I'm in no hurry to renew it.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Belt and braces, even better. Thanks all.

https://theolivepress.us4.list-mana...f61e86f53b140de913&id=941b7d919c&e=81011f777d


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

What happened to 'ITV&Go - (advance payment on-line)? I used it last year but now it seems to have disappeared from the cita previa site. The helpful video which demonstrates how ITV is being done with Covid precautions shows payment at the office in the test centre.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

I hope someone can solve this for me. Yesterday august 7th i brought my car to the Mijas test centre , I went through all the normal testing and at the end the chap who tested gave me a sticker for 2021 and my document . When i got back to my apt i read and made out what it said in section 6, under clause 1.3 2 placas de matricula .defectos de estado,delantera desgastada. I am fairly sure it means my front number plate is worn out, In section 7 it says it passed but the number plate must be fixed in a maximum of 2 months. The actual problem is one corner of it is very slightly bent when i touched the garden wall when parking about 4 years ago and it has an ITV every year since then. The question is I have looked everywhere i know and I cannot see a 2 month time to rectify a fault i have seen one month but not two. When the tester gave me the sticker and the document he said it passed very well. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Well an update, it could only happen to me.
On arriving in spain Sept 1st night, Sept 2nd I called a recommended brit mechanic fairly local. I got him to book the ITV which it was today and got him to service it two weeks ago, all business for him. I delivered the car today one hour before the appointment time, and he said come back in three hours, which I did. 
He said there was a problem on my arrival back, I immediately thought of a big bill then a pass but no. He went to pay for the ITV on his card which declined and they wouldn't let him do the test, he rebooked but it's not until January a day before the extension ends, according to him.
It's going to cause me loads of problems as I intended taking the car to the UK in November for a few months 5 months then back here. Now it's going to cost a fortune in flights or ferries etc etc.
Can I try and book the car in somewhere else even though it is booked into this one already and does anybody know of any ITV centres on the Costa del Sol or nearby that is doing them sooner?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

No idea how it works on the Costas, but here in Madrid you can just turn up and get it done there and then.... you pay the full whack though rather than if you pay in advance online.

I usually pay online with one of the discount providers to get the saving, but without appointment, than just go whenever suits me.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks OaO I would love the option of just being able to turn up and get it done but I don't think we have that option any centre near here.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Roy C said:


> Thanks OaO I would love the option of just being able to turn up and get it done but I don't think we have that option any centre near here.


Am I correct in that if you go elsewhere, you'll have to pay the whole ITV fee rather than the retest price? [ not relevant here I realise]

I would just pop along to an ITV centre and ask if you can wait.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Am I correct in that if you go elsewhere, you'll have to pay the whole ITV fee rather than the retest price? [ not relevant here I realise]
> 
> I would just pop along to an ITV centre and ask if you can wait.


Normally if your vehicle fails the test, you get a free or discounted re-test (but that is not legally the case, it is just the policy of most test centres). So if you go to another centre to have the second test, yes, you have to pay in full again.

But the OP never had a test done because the guy who took it couldn't pay for it! So he has nothing to lose!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, ive managed to get booked in next week in Antequera, nearly 2 hours away so let's hope it passes first time...


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

Roy C said:


> Thanks OaO I would love the option of just being able to turn up and get it done but I don't think we have that option any centre near here.


you can book on line and select which station you want to go to. book at, itvcita.com. You will be able to do it in English , on the costa del sol there are 2 that I have used. Mijas behind the Lidl just up from the big Dunnes Stores and the Myramar Shopping Centre, there is one in Malaga in the Gualdhorce Industrial Estate. When you book you will be given a number and a time slot you will have to pay with a credit card. When you enter the waiting room there are touch screens with on screen keyboards just put in your booking number and a ticket will pop out , you take it to the counter when your ticket number flashes on the big tv screens hanging from the ceiling . You will find it easy I am in my 70s and i managed it no problem. When you are driving there have your printed sheet with the booking number on it , I have never been stopped by the police but a neighbour of mine was when the police guy saw the date on his booking paper he wished him luck.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks moonman, I tried both of those but no near dates, so it's a trip to Antequera.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Well I went to Antequera yesterday, studied a few key phrases for the ITV, the tester didn't speak english but somehow I managed to get through it with his patience. No faults found and will do it next year rather than pay for someone else to do it for me.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Roy C said:


> Well I went to Antequera yesterday, studied a few key phrases for the ITV, the tester didn't speak english but somehow I managed to get through it with his patience. No faults found and will do it next year rather than pay for someone else to do it for me.


Good for you!

Reminds me of the first time I took my car in Thailand for the test, I obviously couldn't understand a word, so they just did it all for me.
When I eventually got pointed to a window to collect the paperwork, and they handed me the documents I realised that I still didn't know if it had passed or failed!
An inquisitive expression with a wavering thumbs up towards the official was met with a big smile and a firm thumbs up back. Some language breaks down all barriers!


----------

